# new 20l



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

you guys think this thing will do me for a 20 l pretty heavily planted or should i buy 2?
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30
i know VERY little about t-5's so im learning however slow it may be


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I've been using T5s for a while now. I believe that the Coralife is just the regular Normal Output (NO) bulbs. In my honestly opinion, NO T5s are not worth it! You definitely want to get HO bulbs with good reflectors... you could probably just as easily build one.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

By the way Cassius,
Just saw where you're from. My family has a cottage on the Peshtigo just below Caldron Falls. We also had season tickets to the Packers for the past decade or so..just recently didn't renew them .

Anyway, hope to help!

Chris


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

hey thats awsome i hardly EVER see any one who knows this area and a dirty shame about those tickets idk what id do if not for my families tickets we split the games between 7 people so i get to see about 2-3 a year. but the building a t-5 kit. can i just go to wal-mart to find a fixture because im having trouble finding them online or home depot or something around those lines?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

cassiusclay said:


> you guys think this thing will do me for a 20 l pretty heavily planted or should i buy 2?
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30
> i know VERY little about t-5's so im learning however slow it may be


I think it really depends on your plans for the tank. I know your heavily planted, but what kind of plants are you including? Are you planning to use co2? I wouldn't shy away from CF bulbs. I think there's a 65watt CF 30" light from coralife as well.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah i was just looking at that light in fact. be way more cost effective than buying 2 of those. as for specs i am goin DIY CO2 glosso some anubias nano bunch plants are goin to be rotala indicia ludwigia repens and another kind of plant whos name aludes me right now lol
EDIT: this one in particular http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...oralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip


----------

